# SPRINT BLUE - colour needs reviving



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

Ive just picked up a Mk1 225 TT coupe in Sprint Blue. I love the colour and think it compliments the mK1 but feel it requires bringing to life with some 'Show and Shine ' advice. The paint work is in good condition with just a few minor stone chips. I have no prior experience whatsoever in detailing and on a limited budget and limited spare time but would like some basic advice on good products for shine and protection

Much appreciate your help


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

For a newbie a DA Polisher, mezerna light to medium with sonus pads. Check out detailing world. This will get rid of mar, scars and light scratching. For wax I like collinite 476s. Prior to this a pre cleaner and sealant.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

As above..

You are best getting your paintwork as good as you can get it, or get someone to correct it first,then spend your time looking after it..

It is a long proces to properly get a car clean and perfect paintwork (perfect paintwork is very difficult to achive, usually around 98% is about right)..

2 bucket method for washing, decent wash mitt and shampoo, along with decent drying towels, this will help reduce any scratches of marring..

Wax and sealant wise, the world is your oyster, it all comes down to preference in look and budget..

Sealant produce a clinical/sterile glassy look, where a Carnauba wax will give great depth and warmth..

Use a sealant then a wax if you want good durability and looks..

If you are going to wax at least once a month, then a wax on its own wont hurt at all..

Where are you located, if local, I wouldn't mind showing you some pointers..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Dooka, I dont always have time to do a good write up.

Intro yourself and show your car, whats the problem, by way of a series of pics.

Go to youtube be amazed at how well you can bring up old paint.

PS all of this is on DW in detail and on the Search function.


----------



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

Hi Guys 
much appreciation for the advice on detailing. Hope to get some pics soon.Im based in Huddersfield ;West yorkshire and work in Sheffield.

cheers and thanks again
David


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

mayweather said:


> Hi Guys
> much appreciation for the advice on detailing. Hope to get some pics soon.Im based in Huddersfield ;West yorkshire and work in Sheffield.
> 
> cheers and thanks again
> David


Nice part of the country


----------



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

stay off those Lindt liqueurs


----------

